

Hiring Developers - Prizzle

What would be the best way to get access to a web dev, without paying ludicrous amounts of money? Would a college/grad developer come and work for a start-up for the experience?<p>What are your thoughts?
======
gamechangr
College grads have more options than ever before. Startups are cheaper and
their networks are pretty big. Today it's just to easy to get funding for your
own idea.

1) learn to code yourself 2) hire someone at eglance or odesk 3) raise more
money and pay the right price

Good luck!

